# Is the Windows XP Firewall adequate



## Zigmolio (Feb 12, 2005)

I run Windows XP and I am wondering if the firewall is adequate protection?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It's all I use . . but I exercize judgement about where I surf. Are you behind a router?


----------



## Zigmolio (Feb 12, 2005)

I am the soul user. I don't go very many places. How do you know what is a dangerous place?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

See how much this helps:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html


----------



## Zigmolio (Feb 12, 2005)

very much, thank you


----------

